# Why won't they give me Wellbutrin!



## sunmoonstars76 (Aug 19, 2006)

I have been to shrink after shrink, counselor after counselor, and they keep prescribing me the weakest anti anxiety medicine. And it seems like the drug gets weaker every time too. My first med was Paxil, not Paxil CR, just paxil. My second was effexor, then Paxil CR, then Prozac. It doesn't matter how hard I try to explain that I have a very severe case of social anxiety,my counselors and psychiatrists will not listen to me. I know of several success stories of people who have taken wellbutrin. I have a good friend who I know well who completely blossomed and literally became popular after taking wellbutrin! What gives! DOes anyone else have that problem, where you can't get any doctor to prescrib ethe right med?


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Some doctors dont like the risk of seizures for Wellbutrin as it occurs in 1 in 1000 patients.


----------



## cjchap (Sep 21, 2006)

sunmoonstars76 said:


> I have been to shrink after shrink, counselor after counselor, and they keep prescribing me the weakest anti anxiety medicine. And it seems like the drug gets weaker every time too. My first med was Paxil, not Paxil CR, just paxil. My second was effexor, then Paxil CR, then Prozac. .........


Hi sunmooster, there really isn't such a thing as "the weakest anti anxiety medicine". What works for one person may not work for another. For instance, Prozac worked wonders for me for many years, but Prozac often does not wok for others.

The shrinks and counselors are doing their best to find the right medication for you. Many times it may take a combination of meds to get the best result. It sure is frustrating tho. to be on the med merry-go-round.

I don't know why the Doc's won't prescribe Wellbutrin for you. Have you asked them? Remember tho, Wellbutrin may or may not work for you. Wellbutrin is no "stronger or weaker" than other meds. It is just a different med. It works for some but not for others. Good luck to you! I hope you get to try out Wellbutrin in the near future.


----------



## KimberlyK (Nov 11, 2004)

Noca said:


> Some doctors dont like the risk of seizures for Wellbutrin as it occurs in 1 in 1000 patients.


I was the 1


----------



## anxiousdood252 (Aug 6, 2005)

----


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

MadLib said:


> Wellbutrin has stimulating properties also which can increase anxiety.


Yeah, that's the reason you're not at all likely to get it for anxiety.

Go to a new doc and complain exclusively about depression and tell them that you've tried SSRIs that caused intolerable sexual side effects and say you want to try Wellbrutrin as it doesn't cause sexual problems. That's almost certain to get you the pill you desire.


----------



## sunmoonstars76 (Aug 19, 2006)

i just don't know. i guess i'm looking for an absolute cure for SA and i get the feeling that a lot of counselors and so forth are against that for some reason.


----------



## Lilangel27 (Oct 6, 2006)

Kimberly69 said:


> Noca said:
> 
> 
> > Some doctors dont like the risk of seizures for Wellbutrin as it occurs in 1 in 1000 patients.
> ...


I would not be interested in taking anything that has 1:1000 chance to cause a seizure..


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

UltraShy said:


> MadLib said:
> 
> 
> > Wellbutrin has stimulating properties also which can increase anxiety.
> ...


 :agree


----------



## Bon (Dec 24, 2005)

As you know, not all people react the same on any drug.

I was on Wellbutron several times, each time, it worked extremely well for me. At a later date, I found myself getting that sick feeling that comes from depression, I had to go to three different doctors before they would prescribe wellbutron, two of the doctors told me it was basically a hard core drug, they would prefer that I see a shrink to get it (Now, this is middle MI, a DO and MD, they didn't feel comfortable). I finally found a doctor to give it too me........Let me add, I was always given wellbutron with Klonopin..........This time, the doc started me off at a high does...........I went, haywire, I thought it was a case of being manic, it was the drug bringing on more anxiety, when you're already climbing the walls, then given a stimulant with no benz........Oh my Gawd, I would have left me....I called the doctor, I told him I needed Klonopin, he told me it was too much of a downer and the other doctors never knew what they were doing when he gave it too me :roll ...He also told me that If I was praying correctly I wouldn't be depressed, but that's here or there :duel 

...When my family found I was recently put back on this drug, they wanted to know if the doctor was single, cause, they were going to send me to live with him;-)))) It's working great, I'm on effexor as well, I'm hitting all three receptors as I call them;-) 

If this is the drug you really want, do what the others suggest;-)) find a doctor that will give it to you. however, please know, it may not be the drug for you;-) something else may work as wonderfully for you;-) or Wellbutron could be your drug of choice;-) we never know;-)


----------



## Caedmon (Dec 14, 2003)

The odds of a seizure during your lifetime, regardless, are 1 in 10. The odds of having epilepsy are 1 in 33.

http://www.cdc.gov/epilepsy/


----------



## Nae (Nov 10, 2003)

Caedmon said:


> The odds of a seizure during your lifetime, regardless, are 1 in 10. The odds of having epilepsy are 1 in 33.
> 
> http://www.cdc.gov/epilepsy/


even if the risk of a seizure is 1 in 10 (actually, I had a few when I was 1-2 years old..they were the type you eventually outgrow) I would suspect a drug that has a 1 in 1,000 chance of causing a siezure would increase the risk of a siezure throughout someones lifetime. But I am not great at stats...

anyway, the reason a psychiatrist denied my request for wellbutrin was because of its possible effects on anxiety. My sister, who also suffers from anxiety, took it for smoking and said it increased her anxiety and she eventually had to discontinue.

if you truly want to try it i'd go with US's advice. Sad but true.


----------



## Caedmon (Dec 14, 2003)

Nae said:


> Caedmon said:
> 
> 
> > The odds of a seizure during your lifetime, regardless, are 1 in 10. The odds of having epilepsy are 1 in 33.
> ...


I'm sure it does. I'm just trying to put it in perspective. A great many psychotropics increase seizure risk, including TCAs, antipsychotics, stimulants, trazodone, antihistamines, even lithium. I doubt it is clinically significant unless you are prone to seizures.


----------



## VoxPop (Nov 9, 2003)

Also, if you've had an eating disorder at any time in your life or are believed to have/had an alcohol problem, my understanding is that doctors won't prescribe Wellbutrin to you.


----------

